# Where to get exotic pet insurance



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to post this so just plonked it here, but basically I was wondering if anyone knew where to get some vet insurance for reptiles. Now I already tried exotic direct, but they quoted me at over £1000 since I'd have to take out 8 policies or something to insure all my reptiles. I have a few species that are of high value so I really want them covered in case they get ill as I know they'll be expensive to treat. Please don't reply to this threat going 'oh i don't think there are any other companies' or anything like that. Just respond if you know of any others that could give me a quote within the UK. Thanks.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't go for insurance for a reptile - you are far better off just putting some money away each month in the event of an emergency. There is so much fine print and such like with reptile insurance, and so many ailments they refuse to pay out on.


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Ophexis said:


> Personally I wouldn't go for insurance for a reptile - you are far better off just putting some money away each month in the event of an emergency. There is so much fine print and such like with reptile insurance, and so many ailments they refuse to pay out on.


I already know this and as I said I'm looking for where provides it and not any other information. I personally want insurance. You're welcome to your opinions, but you clearly didn't read what I said. Simply putting money aside won't be enough for some of the ones I have in my personal (not business) collection. After looking into the illnesses they can get and talking to the vet about how expensive the treatment would be, even £1000 a year is less than what I may have have to fork out. I also like my reptiles to get regularly screened and tested for internal parasites as I breed them and this costs me alot of money per year.


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

LauraRawr said:


> I already know this and as I said I'm looking for where provides it and not any other information. I personally want insurance. You're welcome to your opinions, but you clearly didn't read what I said. Simply putting money aside won't be enough for some of the ones I have in my personal (not business) collection. After looking into the illnesses they can get and talking to the vet about how expensive the treatment would be, even £1000 a year is less than what I may have have to fork out. I also like my reptiles to get regularly screened and tested for internal parasites as I breed them and this costs me alot of money per year.


Only one company i know that does exotic insurance,
Plus it doe's not cover them if you breed.
But you will know that,and as you are so clued up a quick google will bring up the company


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Purple_D said:


> Only one company i know that does exotic insurance,
> Plus it doe's not cover them if you breed.
> But you will know that,and as you are so clued up a quick google will bring up the company


If it's exotic direct, I already tried them (which i did say) and they do cover you incases of egg binding and screening for parasites as I asked. Went through like 6 pages on Google with no luck apart from an american company. I know most places only cover cats+dogs which is why I'm asking if anyone else has tried anywhere else. As some companies (not sure what ones yet) can give you seperate cover for reptiles at an additional cost. Been ringing around this afternoon so again wondering if anyone else has had any luck.

It's like when I had to get my company insured, everyone said only exotics direct would do it, but after ringing like 20 places I found some other place that would at half the price.


----------



## Weatherwax (Feb 21, 2013)

LauraRawr said:


> If it's exotic direct, I already tried them (which i did say) and they do cover you incases of egg binding and screening for parasites as I asked.


I recently got a quote from exotic direct, and asked about their policy wording, quoted:

What Insurers Will Not Pay:
7. The cost of any treatment in connection with Your pet being or coming into season, egg binding, breeding, pregnancy or giving birth.

I was told no, they wouldn't cover that? So they have given us both different info there. I know it doesn't help you find another company, but I did do a search too and couldn't find anyone else who insured snakes either, but if I see one that does I will give you a shout, I will keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Velocitycss (Dec 29, 2012)

Meh 


Exotic Direct seems to be the main one. 

other companies give you the insurance but use Exotic Direct as the provider. 

to be honest.. if your breeding i would assume you have everything you need for your reps...so nothing should go wrong. as long as your providing everything that needs to be provided then your good. 

if you want to breed.. make sure you have enough money to back yourself up if things go wrong.. if you dont and your worried for your pets well being... simply dont breed...

there will be a company somewhere that should cover such things i couldnt see from a quick scan on google ( thats me trying to be helpful ha ).


[Edit] : 

im not trying to be funny there was just saying ha  -good luck in the hunt for a decent insurer.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Pet Insurance for Reptiles - Get a free quote


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Exotic Direct


----------

